# My title keeps changing



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

What are the titles we can earn as we post more?

I just hit 1000 posts today and noticed that my title changed.

I know it is just for fun and I am not posting just to post, I really want to know...thanks.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

here is your answer.http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/frequently-asked-questions-10478.html


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

You know I read there, saw the tnt definitions and my eye skipped the rest. Thanks, texasgirl.


----------

